# thank you letters



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

who sends thank you letters to there customers at the end of the season?


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I do it for the lawncare portion but have not done it for the snowplowing part. I guess when I send out my spring letters I could put that in there. But I already sent out those darn spring letters. Why didn't you post this a week ago. :waving:


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Scottscape said:


> who sends thank you letters to there customers at the end of the season?


I've never thought of it, I send them holiday cards though. At first thought the thank you cards imply that you wont be back next year or that your not expecting to get that account back next year but it actually may not be a bad idea, it can't hurt thats for sure.


----------



## westwind (Sep 14, 2005)

Spring and Fall thank you letters with company updates.


----------



## zapster (Feb 21, 2006)

i send out holiday cards...

only thing i get in return is letters stating..

"you moved my curbstone!"

"you tore up the edge of my lawn!!"

"you left a pile on my pathway to the shed!!"

"you did not come soon enough"

"you woke me up?!!!"

"your truck is to big and loud!!"

"i know the driveway is 1100 feet long..25$ is enough"



you gotta have thick skin to do thiswesport 

...zap!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

zapster said:


> "you tore up the edge of my lawn!!"
> "you did not come soon enough"
> "you woke me up?!!!"
> "your truck is to big and loud!!"


You have got to love these ones. What more can we do for some of these people?


----------



## lawnboy (Jul 28, 2000)

*Thank you?*

thanks for a crappy plow season.....


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

zapster said:


> i send out holiday cards...
> 
> only thing i get in return is letters stating..
> 
> ...


i couldnt have said that better. customers dont think of us a friends just as people they pay money to when were the ones providing a service to them


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

I think its a great idea. Sets the stage for next year. I'm gonna give it a try.


----------



## BLIZZARD BUSTER (Apr 1, 2004)

We send out thank you letters at the end of the winter season, it goes something like this:

Our sincere thanks for your valued business this past winter season.
We appreciate having you as our customer, and the confidence you have placed in us.
We hope to serve you again next winter season with the best possible service.
If we can be of further assistance to you, please feel free to call us.

Then we provide all of our other services.

Judi


----------



## FIREMAN Q (Jan 19, 2005)

I sent out thank you letters last year and i included a discount offer for anyone who recommended me to a friend. I did not get any response from that. I thought I would have recieved more. I offered a free plow for every new account. oh well.

I have a couple of questions. I have over 30 residential accounts. Should I take the time and address each letter individually or could I just use the a general "valued customer" type of beginning. What should I use??

Does anyone have a copy of their thank you letter??

thanks


----------

